# Group Policy



## knowledgexchange (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi All,


I have created a GPO for proxy setting giving it the location to pull up a .PAC file as a proxy but it is not getting applied. I want it to be applied to a group of user which is already created and linked to another sub OU and different proxy is applied on that sub ou. I have created a new OU and linked that ou to the new GPO and edited the .PAC file location but it is not getting applied. When running the GPRESULT /R it is showing that the GPO is applied but when I am checking the proxy setting, it is not reflected there.


Please Suggest!


----------



## dlipman (Feb 14, 2013)

Have you tried manually setting the parameters (IP/Name, Port Number, etc) and verified that they are applied instead of a Proxy Auto-Config file ?

User Configuration --> Preferences --> Control Panel --> Internet Settings
Right-Click --> New --> Internet Explorer 8
Connections tab --> LAN settings
Check "Use a proxy...." --> Advanced 

And populate it for the actual settings ?


----------



## knowledgexchange (Nov 18, 2014)

I am able to apply it manually, but not through GPO.


----------



## dlipman (Feb 14, 2013)

What I am asking is to separate a Proxy Auto-Config file vs. actually IE settings being pushed.

That will determine if the PAC is the problem or not. If both a PAC and Manual Settings have a problems then there is a problem with the GPO application like it is applied to the wrong OU.

If you have access to a destination PC (_ one that is destined to use the Proxy_ ) check it via Resultant Set of Policies (*RSOP.MSC*) and look at it's inheritance and see what GPO has precedence.


----------



## knowledgexchange (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi,There is no issue with the .PAC file because when I am changing the object location of the user to the new OU for the new proxy, it is applying. Moreover I have also checked using enforced GPO but still it is not getting applied. I want to do this without changing the object of the user because that same group is being used by other depatmental OU and sub OUs


----------



## knowledgexchange (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi ,
I am attaching some of the images to make it more clear. Here PAC Proxy Test is my new OU which is linked with the new GPO proxy setting (Pac Proxy Test).


----------



## knowledgexchange (Nov 18, 2014)

Can anyone please help me with this?


----------

